# Maybe I was wrong?



## Lucyfur (Mar 25, 2021)

And by maybe I mean I was wrong and I’ll explain with a poem.

Roses are red
Violets are blue
@Punji is not a transphobe
I was wrong, UwU

yeah I’m not sure if I ever outright said Punji was a transphobe but I did think it and I was a little over aggressive to him in the past. This was also probably overdue tbh

so I just wanted to air this out and like ykno clear that air if anyone was confused.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 25, 2021)

I mean, it technically rhymes a little if you say the UwU
10/10


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 25, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I mean, it technically rhymes a little if you say the UwU
> 10/10


Lol you gotta say the UwU ^~^


----------



## Punji (Mar 25, 2021)

Aww, I appreciate it!

There was no need for anything though, we all got a little flared up here and there. No harm done Lucy, but thank you for the post.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 25, 2021)

Punji said:


> Aww, I appreciate it!
> 
> There was no need for anything though, we all got a little flared up here and there.


Hey I like to be squared up because honesty and being open is what I always aim for ^~^


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Mar 25, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> And by maybe I mean I was wrong and I’ll explain with a poem.
> 
> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> ...



am I still the trash man though


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 25, 2021)

ASTA said:


> am I still the trash man though


Are you going to hurl trash around?
But if I am honest I haven’t seen you being a trash man throwing garbage around lately XD

So how does dropping the title or adding former to it sound? Lol


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 25, 2021)

@ASTA bte that was me joking but sometimes I am not great at that so for clarification as of late I haven’t found you to be the “trash man”


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 25, 2021)

Aww, such a wholesome thread.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 25, 2021)

So like... _Recycling Man_?
Or just _Man_?
*GASP*

THE POPCORN MAN


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Mar 25, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> Are you going to hurl trash around?
> But if I am honest I haven’t seen you being a trash man throwing garbage around lately XD
> 
> So how does dropping the title or adding former to it sound? Lol



That's because there hasn't been anything for me to throw trash at. I only get riled up when I see a lone user getting utterly shat on by multiple users because they had the audacity to have a different outlook on a particular social convention or issue or if they're hit with a baseless accusation. 

Otherwise, I'm mellow. _Everyone _eventually comes to love (or at the very least tolerate) ASTA because I'm quite accepting of most people, not very judgmental, and can be pretty generous at times both emotionally and financially. I'm very hard to hate once you get to know me.

And for the record, I actually _don't _dislike you and I never have. I only really picked at you _mostly _because your reactions were hilarious. I'm a shit-stirring dickhead at times ngl.

Still hurt that you left Contemplationistwolf's server the very moment you realized I was in it, though. You didn't even give me a chance to say hi!

Oh, and Former Trash Man is fine.


----------



## DragonSam98 (Mar 25, 2021)

I love this! So very wholesome! <3

I really do love seeing people work out their issues. Great job to everyone here! ^^


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 26, 2021)

10/10 you both deserve a boop. :>


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 26, 2021)

ASTA said:


> That's because there hasn't been anything for me to throw trash at. I only get riled up when I see a lone user getting utterly shat on by multiple users because they had the audacity to have a different outlook on a particular social convention or issue or if they're hit with a baseless accusation.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm mellow. _Everyone _eventually comes to love (or at the very least tolerate) ASTA because I'm quite accepting of most people, not very judgmental, and can be pretty generous at times both emotionally and financially. I'm very hard to hate once you get to know me.
> 
> ...


You hecking troll XD lol

but I get you and understand somewhat. I know sometimes (a lot of the times) I don’t know how to just let go and that I tent to let my passion compel me.
(Reason I say I get you somewhat is can never truly get anyone 100% we all are different or something)

mad for leaving the discord it was more I realized I’d been there a while just an inactive vessel more so than your arrival as the reason I left. Though I am sorry it made you feel that way and I am sure my “greeting” to you right before didn’t help.

my dms are always open btw and I accept many on discord if they want to chat and such (this goes to everyone btw)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 26, 2021)

Time for hugs


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

why does it matter?


----------

